# [Frage] zu mod_rewrite | Domain dynamisch => statisch



## BadNeo (27. November 2003)

Hi,
keine Ahnung ob das hier im Forum schonmal gefragt wurde aber wie stell ich das mitels mod_rewrite an das ich aus der url "www.meinedomain.de/dir/news.php?id=DIEdynamischeID" eine einfache url mache wie z.b. "news.meinedomain.de/langerzahlencode/DIEdynamischeID/" ?

schonmal danke im vorraus und für das Verständnis fals es schon mal gefragt wurde 

Gruß
BadNeo


----------



## BadNeo (1. Dezember 2003)

Sieht so aus als müsste ich mich damit abfinden, dass mir hier wohl keiner helfen kann  

cya ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Dezember 2003)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/misc/rewriteguide.html <-- damit kriegst du das problemlos hin.


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. Dezember 2003)

Geduld ist eine Tugend 


```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^\?id=(.*)$ $1\.html [L]
```

Jona


----------



## BadNeo (2. Dezember 2003)

gut - ihr konntet mir doch helfen 

*Danke* an euch! Hab zwar noch n paar probleme aber die bekomm ich auch noch gelöst


----------

